# Подскажите что за Weltmeister



## Woldemar (12 Янв 2018)

Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Подскажите пожалуйста, что это за Weltmeister на фото ? Как бы напоминает Стеллу, но с такой решеткой мне не попадались. Продавец в другом городе, модель не в состоянии опредeлить. Заранее спасибо.


----------



## ugly (12 Янв 2018)

Были и такие Стеллы.
Дизайн ажурки у них менялся несколько раз.


----------



## levsha34 (12 Янв 2018)

Там под ажуркой сурдина встроена. Между регистрами и окошками ажурки есть переключатель, передвигаешь, и тембр и громкость немного меняются.


----------



## Woldemar (12 Янв 2018)

Действительно, на фото подобие переключателя виднеется. 
А в остальном стандартная Стелла ?


----------



## levsha34 (12 Янв 2018)

В остальном, скорее всего да. Хотя редко бывают вариации.


----------



## vev (12 Янв 2018)

В школе на таком в 80-х играл. Синий только был. Обычная стандартная Стелла.


----------



## vasnaum (12 Янв 2018)

Woldemar/ писал:


> Здравствуйте уважаемые форумчане. Подскажите пожалуйста, что это за Weltmeister на фото ? Как бы напоминает Стеллу, но с такой решеткой мне не попадались. Продавец в другом городе, модель не в состоянии опредeлить. Заранее спасибо.


А я играл в школе на таком в 70-х играл. Черный только был. Только на 7/8  Стелле, а на фото полный аккордеон.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Янв 2018)

Из всех "Стелл" эта- самая лучшая.  Дизайн и оформление немножко убрали гробоподобие основной массы подвидов этого аккордеона. Да и сурдина- вещь совсем не лишняя.


----------



## kep (13 Янв 2018)

Да, она самая, из Лейпцига (если в Москве). Когда магазин еще был на Ленинском проспекте, там на витрине стояли два Вельта и ценники к ним: 362 и 412 рублей. Кто помнит тогдашние цены на водку, тот оценит


----------



## Woldemar (14 Янв 2018)

Для продолжения беседы, товарищи участники пишите примерный год, когда это было. Цены могли меняться. Мне купили первую Юность в году 84-ом и стоимость полных Вельтов запомнилaсь ближе к 500 рублям. 

PS. И к вопросу о годах выпуска Вельтов, на моем Амиго есть наклейка или скорее "переводная картинка" с цифрами 14/3077. Связано ли это с годом / неделей выпуска? На многих гдр-овскиx инструментах сохранились такие картинки с последними цифрами 7x-8x. Или это уже обсуждали и я все пропустил ?


----------



## vev (14 Янв 2018)

*Woldemar*,
номер инструмента это. Никакой привязки к дате там нет


----------



## Woldemar (14 Янв 2018)

У человека на феисбуке был кнопочный Вельт с такими же цифрами 14/3077. Фото было, но не сохранилось. Не уверен о порядковом номере.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Янв 2018)

Полагаю- это не номер инструмента. Это сборочные данные узлов для работающей смены. Смена отработала, собрала всё что должна была собрать. Через какое-то время эти данные повторяются, ничего удивительного.


----------



## kep (15 Янв 2018)

Woldemar (14.01.2018, 14:31) писал:


> Для продолжения беседы, товарищи участники пишите примерный год, когда это было. Цены могли меняться.


Справедливое замечание, принято. Просто привязка к ценам на водку была подсказкой
Это начало 70-х.


----------

